# Favorite Personality?



## Togekiss (Jun 17, 2014)

What's your favorite animal personality? Normal and Smug are mine because they're the ones that aren't to weird or annoying. If not a favorite,which do you dislike the most? I personally can't stand Jock animals.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 17, 2014)

Peppy and smug. I like all of the personalities, but I wish that the snooties were more impolite, same thing with the crankies.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 17, 2014)

My faves are uchis and lazies c: I love all the silly stuff they're talking about. I like all the personalities a lot though, but I just don't like crankies. They're kinda creepy..


----------



## Togekiss (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, to me the Snooty ones aren't snooty. It's like they forgot what Snooty meant. Cranky? I've never seen nor had a cranky villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love the Uchis as well! Cherry is a Uchi I'll never forget. Plus, the way they dress up is really cute imo.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 17, 2014)

Paula is my favorite uchi hands down.


----------



## Togekiss (Jun 17, 2014)

Rodeo said:


> Paula is my favorite uchi hands down.



Paula's pretty cool too! I really like her hair design. XD


----------



## Sanguai (Jun 17, 2014)

I like smug villagers, and one my all time favourites of that personality is Phil.
Lazy villagers are cool, because their quite interesting.


----------



## NyaaChan (Jun 18, 2014)

I like all of them, but as said before I would prefer Crankies and Snooties to be a bit more impolite.

Love Uchi's, on my partner game we have Deidre and whenever I speak with her she seems very random and remembers me of one of my friends. I have rocket on my game but she doesn't seem half as random as Deidre.
Love Smugs apart from Graham xD...

Also love jocks by the fact they call me Lady Bro, it reminds me HIMYM to much.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2014)

Uchi and smug villagers


----------



## Goshi (Jun 18, 2014)

Cranky and snooty animals... My favorite cranky one so far has to be Hamphrey.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 18, 2014)

Snooty/Cranky


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 18, 2014)

Lazy + normal


----------



## mayordan (Jun 18, 2014)

normal is best !! ♥
second fave is uchi bc of the pwp

i hate hate hate hate hate jocks theyre so annoying​


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 18, 2014)

Crankies and Normals are my favourites x3


----------



## Mylin (Jun 18, 2014)

Crankies and snooties! :>


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 18, 2014)

I actually LOVE the jocks. I think they're hilarious. Could be because my jock is Sparro, and he's this fragile little bird, always talking about working out and how strong he is. That just kills me. XD

I also love the peppy personality. Which is my Carmen. She just cheers me up every day. I'm pretty depressive IRL, so I turn to ACNL for escape a lot, and having her peppy-ness around really makes the game a thousand times happier and more fun.


----------



## wintersoldier (Jun 18, 2014)

my favorite personality is either normal or smug. although i'm pretty fond of lazy too... always talking about food. that's me right there... LOL

uchis are pretty great too. tbh i love how uchis and lazies tend to talk about food all the time.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 18, 2014)

I like normals and lazies.


----------



## milkysugar (Jun 18, 2014)

Crankies and lazies. Those guys get me ahah. 
I like most of the personalities actually. I used to not like jocks much, but they've kind of grown on me. Peppies get on my nerves occasionally but only if they're the non-cute ones >__>


----------



## Geoni (Jun 18, 2014)

I like crankies but yeah they're not mean enough, like they were in the gamecube installment.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

I like normal and uchi


----------



## Dork (Jun 19, 2014)

Crankies cause i love how they warm up to you ;w;
And then normals even tho they're kind of bland.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Faybun said:


> Crankies cause i love how they warm up to you ;w;
> And then normals even tho they're kind of bland.



Yeah, I like crankies the best for the same reason. I also like the overall wierdness of lazy villagers.

Peppy villagers are a bit boring imo.


----------



## Plue13 (Jun 19, 2014)

Smug are awesome, because they randomly give you items all the time


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 20, 2014)

smugs are my absolute favorite

my least favorite are the peppies


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 20, 2014)

I like jocks because I wish I was like them. Always working out, ripped muscles, tone bodies. I admire them. They are like my role model.


----------



## Kissa (Jun 21, 2014)

cranky personality is my favourite


----------



## katsuragi (Jun 22, 2014)

i love uchi and lazy


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 22, 2014)

Smug c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 22, 2014)

Lazy~


----------



## monk (Jun 22, 2014)

peppy and cranky :3


----------



## Alice (Jun 23, 2014)

Probably lazy. I also adore normals for some reason. They're cute.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jun 23, 2014)

Jock and Cranky. I'm a sort of hybrid of those two in real life. My favorite female personality would be snooty.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Jun 23, 2014)

Lazy, Uchi, and Peppy. Mainly because I can relate to lazy villagers a ton and peppy/uchi villagers are rare in my town so I don't know all of their dialogue quite well so most of the things they say are new to me and I like it because normals and smugs used to invade my town so I got so bored of them


----------



## mayorpeko (Jun 24, 2014)

Uchi :---) They are too adorable <3


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2014)

Normal and Lazy Villagers


----------



## Vile (Jun 25, 2014)

I like Cranky the best, because I relate to them most. Lazy comes in second because they say the weirdest things!


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2014)

lazy and cranky


----------



## Delphine (Jun 25, 2014)

Lazy! They are just so adorable and innocent <3 I also really love Normal villagers.


----------



## cindamia (Jun 25, 2014)

cranky and snooty villagers <3


----------



## ryan88 (Jun 25, 2014)

Normal and Lazy and Snootys!
4 normal and 3 Lazies in my town!
and 3 snootys


----------



## mishka (Jun 25, 2014)

I love lazies and uchis the most.

not a big fan of jocks .-.
Bam is the only jock I like really.


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2014)

Peppy and Normal, next will be Lazy


----------



## ukulele (Jun 28, 2014)

I love the Uchi personality. It really reflects how me and my siblings treat each other. I would basically be an Uchi villager, if I had to categorize myself. I kind of mother my little sister. So that kind of bond is nice to see in the game, and genuinely makes me favor those characters. Both Canberra and Frita are in my town, and I'm pretty convinced that Frita's the best Uchi.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Uchi and Lazy ~


----------



## Joe_alker (Jun 28, 2014)

Normals have always been my favourite - mainly because of Aurora. I have also liked the Lazy characters - because they are so like me for just doing nothing. Anchovy and Cube are my favourites for that. Peppy also cheers me up a lot, and it's so easy to get them to like you. Jocks REALLY annoy me, I don't know why, but they just don't click with me. Crankys are good for the fact that they have that funny deep voice, and are grumpy - like me in the morning. Finally, the Snooty ones are ok, but are a real asset for buying fish from the flea markets. They pay ridiculous prices.


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 28, 2014)

Normal and Lazy. FILBERT <3

Peppy would be 3#


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 28, 2014)

1. Smug
2. Jock
3. Lazy


----------



## magmortar (Jun 28, 2014)

Lazy and normal are my favorite personalities.


----------



## Krea (Jun 28, 2014)

I really like uchi and cranky. :3


----------



## Saylor (Jun 28, 2014)

Smug and lazy are my favorites.


----------



## Lou (Jun 28, 2014)

Smug, Jock and Cranky !


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 28, 2014)

Peppy and lazy and normal
I dont like smug villagers


----------



## Byebi (Jun 28, 2014)

Ugh,, Probbaly cranky?

They're like giant bears that you would usually be scared of/dislike but when they're being caring and nice it's just
so much more effective than a normal villager's kindness.


----------



## kattykake (Jun 30, 2014)

I love peppy villagers because they always seem to be in a good mood  Also they're always nice to me!

Snooty is the most annoying haha


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 30, 2014)

Jock, Normal, and Snooty.


----------



## Vaquita (Jun 30, 2014)

Cranky & jock <3


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 30, 2014)

Smug and peppy


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

I like lazy, smug and jock - Jock especially because they're so funny! They're so little and cute and they're all like "I'm WORKIN OUT can you see my RIPPLING MUSCLES"


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 4, 2014)

Cranky, jock, and lazy.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 4, 2014)

Cranky and Smug~~ The cuties. xD


----------



## cismouse (Jul 4, 2014)

peppy and snooty!! especially snooty kitties


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 4, 2014)

I think the Jock type villagers are most amusing, personally.


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm with MayorSaki. I really really liked the Lazies in Wild World (my favourite villager was Biskit in my first game) and I love the Uchi villagers in New Leaf. I adore Cherry, I've had her since I started my NL town, and I got Biskit to move in a while ago. They're pretty much my only dreamies. 

I'm not a huge fan of the jocks or the grumpy villagers. The Grumpy villagers' voices kind of scare me - all other villager types pretty much have the same voice so why are they different?


----------



## kawaii_princess (Jul 5, 2014)

I adore smug only because it's adorable how they care for you (and funny when they flirt with you). I also love normal because they're kind yet relaxed and it's cute to read Lolly talking about how she loves reading.


----------



## loveguts (Jul 5, 2014)

Uchis and Snooties (especially the snooty dialogue in older games)

I really dislike Smugs, they sound too creepy.


----------



## narzulbur (Jul 5, 2014)

Snooty! Or peppy! c:


----------



## Karly of Briardel (Jul 6, 2014)

I like the lazy personality because they are so cute and silly!


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 6, 2014)

Smug, Cranky, and Uchi are my favourites.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 6, 2014)

The lazy villagers are hilarious. Definitely my favorite. I don't hate any personalities, but the peppy villagers weird me out.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I love peppy villagers. They're just so happy and silly. x3 They make me laugh all the time. xD In any AC game! Especially Wild World!

"And he was like, OHMIGOSH."


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 9, 2014)

Smug, Lazy, Jock~~ <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 9, 2014)

peppy and lazy


----------



## Marisska (Jul 11, 2014)

My faves are lazies by far, because they're so cute. Just think of Biskit, Lucky,...


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

I like lazy villagers. I think they have so much personality. They make me laugh all the time although it might just be me.
Cranky villagers are my second favourite. Their bitterness makes them unique, but after talking to them for awhile they tend to be quite nice


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2014)

Why would you force me to choose among them.>.<  THEY'RE ALL MY FAVORITES OKAY? I CAN'T PICK.


----------



## oreo (Jul 11, 2014)

cranky and normal. :>


----------



## Milleram (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I like Uchi the best, probably because it reminds me of myself, lol. Honestly though, I like all the personalities except for Jock and Peppy.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 11, 2014)

I would have to say uchi,snooty and normal villagers are my favourite


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 11, 2014)

Female: peppy and normal!
Male: lazy and jock! 

i basically like all personalities! but i hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate smug


----------



## D-Anii (Jul 11, 2014)

Normal is my favorite, but Lazy is a 2nd close, though I only like *one* Lazy villager, and that's walker.


----------



## Xavier of Dale (Jul 12, 2014)

My favorites are Lazy, Uchi and Peppy.  Anything with a more cheery disposition, really.


----------



## twisty (Jul 12, 2014)

Snootys and lazy villagers are my faves


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 12, 2014)

I love the uchi and peppy villagers. The big sister personality from the uchis are so much fun, and the peppy personality is super quirky. Plus Peanut is my favorite villager, and she's a peppy.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 12, 2014)

I like the lazy, uchi, and cranky villagers best...cranky villagers probably are my favorite heh, but I do admire lazy villagers' love of food and sleep (I can relate) lol.


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the Jock villager personality.


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 29, 2014)

smug and uchi c:


----------



## oranje (Sep 29, 2014)

Lazy and Normal personalities are my favorite. I like how mellow they both are.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 29, 2014)

Snooty would be my favorite


----------



## CozyKitsune (Sep 29, 2014)

Uchi and Normal! Most of my fave villagers are Uchi and Normal!


----------



## Mango (Sep 29, 2014)

smug


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 29, 2014)

PEPPY! They're all so cute. 
Though I always end up with half my town being normals haha. Basically really love all the female personalities, and of the male, I only really like Lazy, they're so cute.


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 29, 2014)

I like the Peppys cause they're so energetic and happy and Lazy cause well they're lazy and they love food. LOL
I mostly have normals though cause I love their designs ;o; my least favorite would have to be Jocks...


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

Lazy, normal & peppy


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 30, 2014)

I love snooty and cranky.

cranky personalities tend to give me paintings. and with high luck, they are original. I think I got 3 original paintings out of 4 from Bruce. and 1 out of 2 from Lobo. and they sell it cheap like 3k bells

smug personality also sells painting but they are really expensive like 7k bells and they turn out to be fake. I got 2 out of 2 fakes from Eugene that is why I am waiting for him to leave my beloved town. GRRR


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 30, 2014)

Peppy : >


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

I ACTUALLY LIKE ALL OF THEM

They're all rlly cute eee ;w;


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 30, 2014)

I really like Lazies. 

They're so funny, and I can easily relate to them.

I guess my second favorite is either Uchi or Normal.

Normals are very sweet, and Uchies (is that the plural form? idk) are cool and funny.


----------



## Opal (Sep 30, 2014)

I quite like peppys, it's cute how they all wanna be famous


----------



## RickyKitty (Sep 30, 2014)

I like Lazy and Normal the most!! I also like the grumpy personality though. :3


----------



## Amalthea (Sep 30, 2014)

The Snooties are my favourite! I relate to them most as I'm quite aesthetically-oriented and materialistic(to a fault) and I can sometimes be a bit elitist without realizing... I also think a lot of their designs and houses are very pretty, and they are much friendlier and more interesting in New Leaf.


----------



## Sheepette (Oct 1, 2014)

It's odd. In GC, I preferred Peppy and Cranky and could not tolerate Snooty villagers. 
In New Leaf however, I dislike Cranky villagers and prefer Snooty along with Peppy.
Lazy villagers are also my jam.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

Lazy and Uchi, altho I like Smug and normal as tier 2


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 14, 2014)

I really like smug & normal personalities. (*^-^*)


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 15, 2014)

I like all of the personalities, but I think Uchi and Lazy are the most adorable. I haven't had a normal villager in a very long time, but they seem really cute, too.

I'm really not sure about Cranky villagers. Wolfgang has always been nothing but a sweetie and gets along with everyone in my town. But I had Ricky for a little while and he seemed to upset anyone he talked to. I wonder if some are more literally cranky than others.


----------



## princesse (Oct 15, 2014)

I like the smug characters and the preppy characters. The smug characters are so adorable (like Marshal!!). Tbh, I like the preppy characters because of their random outbursts. Also lazy, like sometimes when I gave bob a non native perfect peach, he was like YUMMY!!!!! XD. Idk why, but it made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 15, 2014)

Lazy, smug, and normal


----------

